# Dead Fire HDX



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

2 nights ago, my HDX 8.9 just....died   It was in perfect condition, never had a problem with it. Case kept, never dropped. I cried. Ordered the new 8 inch but not sure about the screen resolution. It should arrive Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Susie


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck with the new one, hope the resolution pleases! May your Faithful HDX Rest In Peace....


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SusieQ said:


> 2 nights ago, my HDX 8.9 just....died  It was in perfect condition, never had a problem with it. Case kept, never dropped. I cried. Ordered the new 8 inch but not sure about the screen resolution. It should arrive Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Susie


I cant speak to the resolution of your HSX but the resolution on the new 8" HD is excellent. I am very happy with mine, esp. the battery life.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Even though it's well out of warranty, I'd strongly suggest contacting Kindle customer service. You may be able to get a credit if you're willing to return the non-working device. Sometimes they even have refurbished units of models no longer sold that they can sell you at a pretty good discount.

For me, in comparison, the HD8 screen is not as good as the HDX. But you won't be directly comparing so it may not be something you notice. My bigger complaint is that it seems slow . . . but that's in comparison to a different Samsung tablet.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Even though it's well out of warranty, I'd strongly suggest contacting Kindle customer service. You may be able to get a credit if you're willing to return the non-working device. Sometimes they even have refurbished units of models no longer sold that they can sell you at a pretty good discount.
> 
> For me, in comparison, the HD8 screen is not as good as the HDX. But you won't be directly comparing so it may not be something you notice. My bigger complaint is that it seems slow . . . but that's in comparison to a different Samsung tablet.


My main tablet is a Galaxy tab S, the 8.4 inch. The resolution is incredible. So, yes, I am concerned about the lower resolution. Was getting the Fire for mostly Amazon content. I saw it has that blue light and upcoming Alexa compatability and since the Fire TV stick is a future purchase, I thought it might be a good idea. But I am worried about that resolution. Perhaps a call to customer service would be a good idea. Thanks, Ann!

Susie


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that.  I love our 8.9 HDX and it has been a real workhorse.  I go between that and our iPad Air 2.  We go between the Amazon and Apple universes.   The Air is lighter and easier for me to use; I have arthritic hands and every extra ounce makes a big difference.  We have a few Fire HDs and I haven't been as impressed with them, but they may have improved since our last purchase.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I did contact customer service. He seems to think it's the charger so a new one is on its way. Will keep you posted!

Susie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SusieQ said:


> I did contact customer service. He seems to think it's the charger so a new one is on its way. Will keep you posted!
> 
> Susie


That is often the case . . . you can usually check by switching out the cord and/or using a different plug. I've known people who swore there was a problem with their devices because they wouldn't charge. Turned out they had the plug connected to an outlet that had been turned off!  So, when you get the replacement, try it in various outlets and then maybe even try it with other wires you may have around from other devices. If it still won't charge, call 'em back . . . .


----------



## Readirect (May 9, 2016)

SusieQ said:


> 2 nights ago, my HDX 8.9 just....died  It was in perfect condition, never had a problem with it. Case kept, never dropped. I cried. Ordered the new 8 inch but not sure about the screen resolution. It should arrive Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Susie


My wife has an 8.9 HDX and, when my Samsung tablet died I was going to replace it with that model, except they don't sell it any more. Got a 2016 HD 8 instead and it's not bad. The resolution isn't close to the HDX but it's not really noticeable unless I place it side-by-side with the HDX. What you'll notice most is the WiFi ... the HDX has an extraordinarily good WiFi. The HD 8? Not so much. Next is the performance. The HD 8 seems to take forever to install apps and demanding apps are quite slow. Streaming and non-demanding tasks -- text processing, browsing, e-reading etc. -- are perfectly fine.

The 2016 HD 8 isn't a great solution but then again it's only $89 and it's probably the best tablet that Amazon now makes. If you want a better solution, I'd look at the NVidia Shield. It's (officially) a gaming tablet but it has a much more powerful CPU and screen resolution that's equivalent to the HDX for about $200. Me? I'm happy with the HD 8, for now.


----------



## BarbieQ99 (Dec 1, 2016)

Have you tried holding the power button down for 30 - 60 seconds and then hitting it again?


----------

